

Mastering Node: Open Source Node.js eBook - rafaelc
http://visionmedia.github.com/masteringnode/

======
andrewvc
Funny, I just started a somewhat similar github project covering ZeroMQ (in
Ruby) over at:

<http://github.com/andrewvc/learn-ruby-zeromq>

If you're interested in highly concurrent network programming, ZeroMQ's pretty
interesting stuff as well (it's not really a message queue, it's super-
powerful socket).

It's only been up a few days, but given the dearth of ZeroMQ docs (especially
executable ones in Ruby) some here might find it useful.

------
petercooper
Direct link to the PDF so far:
[http://github.com/visionmedia/masteringnode/raw/master/book....](http://github.com/visionmedia/masteringnode/raw/master/book.pdf)

------
marknutter
It seems a bit hard to follow, right from the outset. Maybe a dumbed down
intro chapter or two is in order.

------
sabat
Looks promising. Be forewarned: this is a pre-alpha book -- not a lot there
yet as far as I can tell.

~~~
tjholowaychuk
Yeah it is very much a WIP, but it's a start. Currently includes roughly 4
complete-ish chapters, the build system etc, but I mean it is free so you cant
really go wrong :)

~~~
sabat
Didn't mean to sound like I was being critical! I'm already a fan of this.

~~~
tjholowaychuk
No worries :) just added epub / mobi :D

